# Can a clone be a Mother plant?



## Richy-B (May 31, 2008)

Cloning is not my thing, so I need to ask some experienced cloners if you can grow a clone into being a "mother" plant?  Any advice is well appreciated! :lama:


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2008)

Of course you can. ANY plant can become a mother/donor, other than that autoflowering crap, which cannot be kept in vegetative state...


----------



## Richy-B (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know. That's why I'm asking. I thought this was a friendly Forum? What's this about "Auto-Flowering crap"? Jealous I can get buds that look like mine as fast as I can? :confused2: Why always the negativety to Auto-Flowering growers?:**:  It was a simple question that only needed a simple answer. Yes or no. I don't care to hear your opinions on Auto-Flowering strains every time you answer one of my questions! Your welcome for the rep points too.


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

sup Richie, dont mean to stir the pot, and i wont be around for the autoflowering c-c-c-c-cannabis to affect me,..,.but i've heard autoflowering plants ,if not kept under control could eventually change the cannabis world as we know it...leading to nothing but autoflowering crosses..er..something like that. BTW, i grow regular ol' indica


----------



## Roken (May 31, 2008)

Wassup Richy, you can indeed keep a clone as a mother.  It will actually get bushier and stay shorter than a plant grown from seed.  Which makes cloned mothers great because they provide many more clones at a shorter height.  It's a good way to keep your favorite strain around!!  Peace and Love!!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

You sure can Richy. Have you cloned before?


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Thanks, I didn't know. That's why I'm asking. I thought this was a friendly Forum? What's this about "Auto-Flowering crap"? Jealous I can get buds that look like mine as fast as I can? :confused2: Why always the negativety to Auto-Flowering growers?:**:  It was a simple question that only needed a simple answer. Yes or no. I don't care to hear your opinions on Auto-Flowering strains every time you answer one of my questions! Your welcome for the rep points too.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAsy ritchie.. please note the "wink" @ the end of that post :shocked:

Fer goodness sakes....


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 1, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> sup Richie, dont mean to stir the pot, and i wont be around for the autoflowering c-c-c-c-cannabis to affect me,..,.but i've heard autoflowering plants ,if not kept under control could eventually change the cannabis world as we know it...leading to nothing but autoflowering crosses..er..something like that. BTW, i grow regular ol' indica


Yes, I'm just starting to understand the genetics and traits and crossbreeding info on MJ. Got me a copy of The Cannibis Breeder's bible.  So, I feel where your coming from. You don't want your classic strains being tainted with LR traits. Neither do I. The breeders and we the growers, need to learn to try and control these things. Newbs look up to us. So speak out against the crossbreeding with AF's, and explain why. So that hopefully, that next generations pay attention and we don't lose or taint our classic strains! Nobody wants that. Some don't even realize they're doing it!


----------



## warzone (Jun 1, 2008)

my cousin used to clone his plants he used to say "What better way to keep smoking the same ****" lol


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 1, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAsy ritchie.. please note the "wink" @ the end of that post :shocked:
> 
> Fer goodness sakes....


My badd Hick. I didn't know how to take it. It was obviously my misunderstanding. Should've known you was just messin' round. You do have a since of humor. I'm just finding out. cool. Just kind of caught me at a bad time, is all. I apologize


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Think I'm gonna do a Bubble Cloner.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

Good luck Richy, and if you need any help just ask...you should do great.


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 2, 2008)

you probably already konw this but...
clones can take up to 2 weeks longer to flower than mothers started from seed but i dont know if clones of clones suffer from this.{possibly 4 weeks later}


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> you probably already konw this but...
> clones can take up to 2 weeks longer to flower than mothers started from seed but i dont know if clones of clones suffer from this.{possibly 4 weeks later}


...._*Huh????*_.. clones taken from a "sexually mature" plant, will/can be flowered as soon as they are rooted. Since they are 'already' sexually mature, _less_ time is required for the initiation of flowering. Once the enception of flowering has begun, under identical conditions, hours of dark ect., there shouldn't be ANY difference in flowering time between a clone and it's donor/mother.
  They are "identical" in genetic make up. I don't understand how they could vary.
  I've never heard such a thing, never experienced such either. My outdoor clones, actually are matured and finish _before_ my plants frm seed, in most every case.


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 2, 2008)

note i said can, not do. my sisters clones flowered 1 to 2 weeks after the mothers in her winter indoor/summer outoor gardens. probably a condition from comparing a strictly regimented indoor light cycle in winter {moms}
to a natural light garden {clones} the took 2 weeks longer. both were full grown gardens not sog. this is notthe first ive heard of this though mel frank also mentions it in his handbook.


----------



## Roken (Jun 2, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> note i said can, not do. my sisters clones flowered 1 to 2 weeks after the mothers in her winter indoor/summer outoor gardens. probably a condition from comparing a strictly regimented indoor light cycle in winter {moms}
> to a natural light garden {clones} the took 2 weeks longer. both were full grown gardens not sog. this is notthe first ive heard of this though mel frank also mentions it in his handbook.


I've never heard of that either clanchattan!,  Hick is right he's got some information you should read again.  A clone is an exact genetic copy of the mother plant, if you look close and pay attention, usually during the clones rooting process it will and can show its sex before you even put it in your grow medium.  This means it has reach'd sexual maturity and is ready to flower.  This is why you hear of people taking clones and putting them right away into flower, mainly done on sativa dominant plants to avoid there lengthy stretch habbits.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 2, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> I've never heard of that either clanchattan!, Hick is right he's got some information you should read again. A clone is an exact genetic copy of the mother plant, if you look close and pay attention, usually during the clones rooting process it will and can show its sex before you even put it in your grow medium. This means it has reach'd sexual maturity and is ready to flower. This is why you hear of people taking clones and putting them right away into flower, mainly done on sativa dominant plants to avoid there lengthy stretch habbits.


Yeah. That's what I've read and been taught. Hick's got it down in that one post 3 posts up. Clanhatten, I think you've got some things twisted.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> you probably already konw this but...
> 
> 
> > clones can take up to 2 weeks longer
> ...


i've never grown seed...but i've never had a clone take more than 10 days of 12/12 to show flower.  on your theory,  seed plants will show flowers 4 days before i flipped the lights.


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 1, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> note i said can, not do. my sisters clones flowered 1 to 2 weeks after the mothers in her winter indoor/summer outoor gardens. probably a condition from comparing a strictly regimented indoor light cycle in winter {moms}
> to a natural light garden {clones} the took 2 weeks longer. both were full grown gardens not sog. this is notthe first ive heard of this though mel frank also mentions it in his handbook.


Ohh, yeah I've heard of this also.  Where the roots from a clone can take just as long if not longer than a plant from seed. Some said it took them 6 weeks before they could get their roots well off, but that could've been  dumba**'s for all I know. Only met them once. I've just know I've heard others say stuff like that too Clanchattan. A majority of the other cloners I've met, "say it's only 2 weeks." So, I won't really know till I do it myself. 
I'm not giving advice, just being a messenger in what I've heard from others.
 I think it's the seed growers, hatin' on cloner growers. Heck, I'm a seed grower, just trying to learn. So when it is time for cloning, I can do it, and do it good!


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Ohh, yeah I've heard of this also.  Where the roots from a clone can take just as long if not longer than a plant from seed. Some said it took them 6 weeks before they could get their roots well off, but that could've been  dumba**'s for all I know. Only met them once. I've just know I've heard others say stuff like that too Clanchattan. A majority of the other cloners I've met, "say it's only 2 weeks." So, I won't really know till I do it myself.
> I'm not giving advice, just being a messenger in what I've heard from others.
> I think it's the seed growers, hatin' on cloner growers. Heck, I'm a seed grower, just trying to learn. So when it is time for cloning, I can do it, and do it good!


   My cutting 'normally' take 3-4 weeks to root sufficiently to transplant into soil, some longer. I've never had the ability or good luck, to root in a week, as some. 
   Plants from seed, commonly take 4-6 weeks to reach a maturity level, capable of flowering. (non-AF)
  "I" was under the assumption, and commenting on the subject, in that Clanchattin was only talking about the flowering phase, and not an entire cycle.


----------

